# неуиноуный



## tristein

Hi,

I came across the following tweet, and can't find anywhere what the word неуиноуный means (I also looked for уиноуный). 

Бастрыкин дал интервью и сказал, что полностью неуиноуный.

Can anyone translate for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ko-lo-bok-

Hi, the word "неуиноуный" doesn't mean anything. Moreover, the grammar of the sentence you presented doesn't seem to be correct (though I can't be sure as there's no context).

A guess: it might be "невиновный", that is "not guilty". In this case, who is not guilty, I can't tell for sure; also, a short adjective would be much better, it seems.


----------



## rusita preciosa

It looks like it is the word невиновный, distorted on purpose to imitate some accent or speech impediment. I suggest you check if there are any videos of Mr. Bastyrkin on youtube to listen how how he speaks.


----------



## tristein

Thank you, this is very interesting! Here's the entire tweet: Так, я всё пропустил. Бастрыкин дал интервью и сказал, что полностью неуиноуный? Ko-lo-bok, can you explain why a short adjective would be better? Thanks!


----------



## Ko-lo-bok-

tristein said:


> Thank you, this is very interesting! Here's the entire tweet: Так, я всё пропустил. Бастрыкин дал интервью и сказал, что полностью неуиноуный? Ko-lo-bok, can you explain why a short adjective would be better? Thanks!


Well, that seemed to me too much of a colloquial language (like in "не виноватая я!" in a famous movie), especially as the pronoun is missed (normally it would not be missed here). But well, I missed the point that it is a tweet; in a tweet, such colloquial everyday language fits good. 


> Here's the entire tweet: Так, я всё пропустил. Бастрыкин дал интервью и сказал, что полностью неуиноуный?


So I think Rusita must be right. And the tweet most likely means that "Well, I missed everything. Bastrykin gave an interview and said that he has no guilt absolutely", unless there are strong reasons to suppose that Bastrykin might have spoken of somebody else.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

rusita preciosa said:


> It looks like it is the word невиновный, distorted on purpose to imitate some accent or speech impediment. I suggest you check if there are any videos of Mr. Bastyrkin on youtube to listen how how he speaks.


Normally it's English accent that is mimicked this way.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

tristein said:


> Thank you, this is very interesting! Here's the entire tweet: Так, я всё пропустил. Бастрыкин дал интервью и сказал, что полностью неуиноуный? Ko-lo-bok, can you explain why a short adjective would be better? Thanks!


I'm not Ko-lo-bok, but the reason is quite clear: the adjective has predicative function in this sentence. Adjectives in predicative function usually take the short form. There are exceptions, of course, but those I leave to Russianists.


----------



## Ko-lo-bok-

Angelo di fuoco said:


> I'm not Ko-lo-bok, but the reason is quite clear: the adjective has predicative function in this sentence. Adjectives in predicative function usually take the short form.


Hi, Angelo, I agree with you, but I'm afraid it's more complicated and is true far not for all adjectives (for example, it's not true for "черный", "деревянный", храбрый"...)


----------



## Sobakus

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Normally it's English accent that is mimicked this way.



Get outta here, it's the Russians who mix up their W and V's, an Englishman would never do that! I would rather think along the lines of Ukrainians and Belarusians, they have those W's instead of V's before consonants.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

I'm sorry to contradict you, but "храбрый" can very well take the short form in predicative functions, even if it's rarely used in this way. 
Another thing to consider - in some cases - is if the adjective describes a permanent quality or something temporary or eventual... a little bit like the Spanish verbs _ser_ & _estar_. Colour adjectives or adjectives formed from nouns (the materials used to make things), following the above logic cannot take the short form.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Sobakus said:


> Erm, it's the Russians who mix up their W and V's, an Englishman would never do that. I would rather think along the lines of Ukrainians and Belarusians, they have those W's instead of V's before consonants.


I didn't say what is typical of English accent in Russian, I said how English accent is mimicked. Это две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе. You say it yourself: our Slavic neighbours have short U _before consonants_ (I add: perhaps also in final position), not _before vowels_ like in не*у*иноуный.


----------



## Sobakus

Angelo di fuoco said:


> I didn't say what is typical of English accent in Russian, I said how English accent is mimicked. Это две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе. You say it yourself: our Slavic neighbours have short U _before consonants_ (I add: perhaps also in final position), not _before vowels_ like in не*у*иноуный.



I see the difference, but I've never heard anyone mimick it in this way and wouldn't understand if they did. By the way, often once people start changing sounds to mimick an accent, they don't care what position the sound's in and just change all of them.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Do you remember the promotional clips they made for _водка "Распутин" из Германии_? Do you think that it resembled in any way to real German accent or something even close? No, just something vaguely foreign-sounding. So is _неуиноуный_ -but, because nowadays they even go so far as to call the Latin alphabet English alphabet, foreign=English or American.


----------



## Ko-lo-bok-

Angelo di fuoco said:


> I'm sorry to contradict you, but "храбрый" can very well take the short form in predicative functions, even if it's rarely used in this way.


You're certainly right, and you're not contradicting me, as all what I meant was that using the word "храбрый" predicatively is possible in literary language (unlike "невиновный" or "виноватый").


> Another thing to consider - in some cases - is if the adjective describes a permanent quality or something temporary or eventual... a little bit like the Spanish verbs _ser_ & _estar_. Colour adjectives or adjectives formed from nouns (the materials used to make things), following the above logic cannot take the short form.


Ah!.. Maybe! That's interesting! Though let's remember "нагой" — one can't say "он наг", even if the person is naked just _currently_, — the sentence would sound as if the man were a snake.

As for substituting the sounds... I think, it may be there to mock Bastrykin's supposed "умничание", that is, "being a smart boy", and I don't think it is related to any foreign language in a defined way.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Sorry to contradict you - this time for real - but you'll find "наг" in Bible translations of the Genesis.


----------



## Ko-lo-bok-

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Sorry to contradict you - this time for real - but you'll find "наг" in Bible translations of the Genesis.


But not in the modern language. At least, using the full form of this adjective would be more expected (though I agree, this is not a word of modern general use, and so the references to old ceremonial usages count).


----------



## John_Doe

> Бастрыкин дал интервью и сказал, что полностью  неуиноуный.


I think that 'в' and 'у' got mixed up, because their  keys on the keyboard are close to each other. It's just a mistype. This  is especially the case, if you're typing on the touch screen keyboard of  your smartphone.


----------



## Cezium

John_Doe said:


> I think that 'в' and 'у' got mixed up, because their  keys on the keyboard are close to each other. It's just a mistype. This  is especially the case, if you're typing on the touch screen keyboard of  your smartphone.



I'm almost sure that these letters were not just mixed up. It was made on purpose to add a specific accent to the phrase. Actually, as someone has already said it here, this accent may be used to mimic English accent, but not here. In this case it mimics the way some officials talk and maybe mimics the speech of Ukrainians/Belarusians.


----------



## covar

tristein said:


> Hi,
> Бастрыкин дал интервью и сказал, что полностью неуиноуный.



*Source???*


----------



## Cezium

covar said:


> *Source???*



 He's already said that it's a tweet. The full tweet is "Так, я всё пропустил. Бастрыкин дал интервью и сказал, что полностью неуиноуный?" (http://twitter.com/navalny/statuses/228883549648986112)


----------



## covar

неуиноуный (_sneer_) = невиновный
(_Style of Alexey Navalny_)


----------



## grinski

неуиноуный is based on the immigrant accent and refers to "Ravshan and Jamshut" show if not the people from the Caucasus...


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

"Кавказский" акцент обыкновенно иначе имитируется - твёрдые и мягкие согласные, ы-и, экстремально открытые "а"... при чрезвычайной экспансивности и даже экзальтированности речи.


----------



## grinski

Кавказ  - немаленький регион. Думаю, там есть отличия в произношении у каждого народа. Помню, как-то азербайджанца, он как раз говорил "неуиноуный".


----------



## NiNulla

в белорусском есть так называемая "неслоговая в", она обозначается "ў", как раз именно так она и читается. в украинском тоже. там, кажется, сушествуют и регулярные связи между "в" и "л" в других славянских языках, например польском.

Tак что "кавказский след" тут нелогичен. Imho


----------



## NiNulla

Кстати, я погуглила, кто такой Навальный - у него украинские корни, и гораздо логичнее было бы предположить, что он, желая придать некоторый колорит речи, говорит с украинским акцентом.  это нормальная вещь, вполне приемлемо звучит для украинского уха: "невиноуный". 


> *Зв'язок з Україною*
> 
> Батько Олексія Навального, українець родом з села Залісся на Київщині[20]. Сам Навальний заявляв що: «Я наполовину українець, наполовину росіянин. У мене більша частина родичів живе в Україні… Доки Чорнобильська станція не вибухнула, у мене просто всі родичі жили в тих краях, я кожне літо проводив там. Мабуть, я більше українець за своїм якимось корінням і генетикою»[1]
> Олексій Навальний виступає за геополітичний союз Росії, України та Білорусії, в якому Росія має грати провідну роль.[2]


----------



## grinski

NiNulla said:


> Tак что "кавказский след" тут нелогичен. Imho



Ваша версия не исключает мою.


----------



## NiNulla

Мне вообще непонятно, что такое "иммигрантский акцент" и почему вы его так упорно связываете с Кавказом. Равшан - это узбекское имя, а Узбекистан это далеко от Кавказа, это Средняя Азия.


----------



## covar

Лучше всего было бы спросить у самого Навального, что он хотел этим сказать.
Может быть, он захотел, чтобы оправдания Бастрыкина воспринимались как "завывания нашкодившего кота".


----------



## grinski

NiNulla said:


> Мне вообще непонятно, что такое "иммигрантский акцент" и почему вы его так упорно связываете с Кавказом. Равшан - это узбекское имя, а Узбекистан это далеко от Кавказа, это Средняя Азия.



А с чего вы решили, что я связываю иммигрантский акцент с Кавказом, а не с Галустяном? 

Я вам ответил про азербайджанца.


----------

